# Here is a way to take down someone



## JustDriving (Mar 4, 2004)

Police Takedown


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Police Takedown


Beautiful!!! :L:


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Now thats what I call TACTICS! 

:twisted:


----------



## JGH_7223 (Jan 11, 2005)

That was a great take down......


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Canandians... :roll:


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

That was awesome!!! I especially love the part where the dirtbag is getting cuffed and the Officer who ran him down is more concerned with the damage to his cruiser!!! Hilarious, he looks at his car as if he hit a speed bump too hard or something. Great Job!!!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah that was great. to funny


----------



## JustDriving (Mar 4, 2004)

Some More

Cop Shoots Himself


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

The first one, yeah, that was funny. But why the **** did you decide to post a video of an DEA agent shooting himself in a school? That's not funny, and not cool. :evil: :thumbdow: Although it doesn't appear that he really did shoot himself, only the floor, I think that "COP SHOOTS HIMSELF" was a bad choice for a hyperlink title.

Although I like how he recovered quickly, and turned it into a "see how accidents happen" speech.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

JoninNH, I have to disagree.

That has to be one of the funniest yet.
"I'm the only one professional enough to handle this Glock" ...Bang!

I would have been the first one out of the room when he pulled out the AR15. "It's empty"....Sure, that's what he said about the Glock.

I figure he emptied only the round in the chamber, but left the clip in. When he racked it forward, he reloaded.}


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

that was awesome! Don't know what kinda tactics those were, but it was great all the same. I think the fact that the cruiser came at him a second time was the best! LMAO


----------



## JustDriving (Mar 4, 2004)

Well since I am not a cop I was wondering why in that vid they used a cruiser in that way to take down someone. I thought mace or one of those 12ga bean bags would work great in that situation.

To JoninNH:
I thought the other video was funny because he is waving a gun around saying how he is a professional and then BAM! I think it's the irony that made it funny to me. 

And yes he did shoot himself in the foot. When I get the time I will pull the news story attached to this vid.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I guess I had something else on my mind when I posted that... but I was taken aback by "cop shoots himself" and as I said I had something else on my mind. I'll admit it was amusing, I guess I was just having a momentary lapse in my sense of humor when I watched it the first time.


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

The sad thing is that we all become lax when carrying guns... He even had another office check the chamber. Rule of thumb... A GUN IS ALWAYS LOADED :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

I will never go to his class :alcoholi:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I would guess that normal beat cops do not have those weapons in the trunk of their cruisers, nor would they have the training to actually use them...more of the special/tactical ops stuff.



JustDriving";p="59178 said:


> Well since I am not a cop I was wondering why in that vid they used a cruiser in that way to take down someone. I thought mace or one of those 12ga bean bags would work great in that situation.
> 
> To JoninNH:
> I thought the other video was funny because he is waving a gun around saying how he is a professional and then BAM! I think it's the irony that made it funny to me.
> ...


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

That was funny Although I actually thought they Impaled him on that pole the second time they hit him. But it was funny how he was just like "Fuck it! I give up." :-D

Scott :rock:


----------

